# Will my frogs suffocate if I do this?



## Dennis (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm trying to save their lives, but am I going too far? We're installing new wood floors upstairs, and the installer assures me the glue they're using is safe to pets, humans, etc. I don't trust that, so I'm insisting they seal the doorway to my frog room (also upstairs) with plastic and tape. It will be two days before we can go upstairs, so the frogs will be isolated once the project begins.

I'm wondering if it's a good idea to also wrap the vivariums in plastic (e.g. Saran Wrap) to provide additional protection from any fumes from the glue. I have three vivariums: a 20 gal. with 2 adult intermedius, 2 froglets, and 2 tads; a 25 with 3 pumilio adults; and a 10 with 2 adult auratus.

Is this overkill, or just "kill?" In other words, if the tanks are "wrapped up," will the frogs have enough oxygen for two days? 

Moving the frogs is not an option, unfortunately.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Dennis
I think any answer you get will be a 'best guess' but...

that said

Mine is, you will be fine.

I close up my tanks [the screen portions] with press and seal wrap for months at a time. Granted I open the glass fronts on them to feed every day or 2, but when I leave on vaca for 3-4 days, or even a week, I dont change anything.

Plants+light=Oxygen

Personally I'd wrap mine up if I was stuck in this dilemma.

If you can open a window in that room?? that would help.

I assume the room they are refinishing has window to vent the fumes also.

Best,

S


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

i think they SHOULD be okay if you have a lot of plants in the tanks to keep co2 down. im not really positive, its just what ive seen around. i think you shuld wait until someone more experienced chimes in to either correct me or confirm me...


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

that was wierd. we just posted at the same time.... diddo to wait sportsdoc says lol


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Well... you are in a bit of a pickle not being able to move the frogs. Given your limitations - here is what I would do.

I would not let THEM seal the room - I would do it myself. That way I know that it has been done completely. Make sure to seal-off the HVAC vents and all cracks. If at all possible - ventilate the frog room to the outdoors. If you can't do that consider installing a small air pump from the outside to inside the frog room. That will overpressure the room and prevent fumes from entering it.

I would leave the lights off for the 2 days it takes to clear the air in the house. That way the room won't become too hot with limited/no ventilation.

Good luck!

Alan


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I can understand why moving the vivs might not be an option but you should be able to move your frogs. Placing them in temporary containers lined with damp sphagnum moss and removing them from the home for the necessary time will keep them away from any harmful fumes and if you seal the room the vivs should be okay as well.

Where to move the frogs? Well friends, family and I suppose if worse came to worse, renting a hotel room (doesn't have to be the Ritz Carlton) works.

As an aside, I advise that any frogger have the means to evacuate their frogs in temporary containers in the event of serious power loss or other issue that would seriously compromise their safety. Don't wait until the event is upon you to realize that you should have prepared for that day.

Bill


----------



## Dennis (Jun 1, 2007)

Moving just the frogs would indeed be the best option, but I am hesitant to do that -- two of the intermedius are only out of the water a week or so, and there are tadpoles in the axil of a brom. I worry about the stress on the little guys if I were to move them...even if I were able to find and catch them without allowing the other guys to escape during the process (the female has already made a bid for freedom once).

The other two species would be easier to move, but my goal was to make the room/vivariums fume-proof, if possible.

There is an outside window, which I can open. I just need to decide if I should wrap the vivariums as well as sealing the doorway.


----------

